# Abstand CPU-Kühler &lt;-&gt; Grafikkarte. Hilfe!



## felix571 (28. November 2012)

*Abstand CPU-Kühler <-> Grafikkarte. Hilfe!*

Hallo liebes Forum,
bin ganz neu hier und hoffe von diesem riesigen Forum eine paar Tipps zu bekommen. 
Ich habe folgende Komponenten:

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B (CPU-Kühler)
GeForce GTX 680 EVGA 
ASRock Z77 Pro 3

Ich möchte den CPU-Kühler so einbauen, dass er die Frischluft, die von vorne ins das Gehäuse geblasen wird, direkt einsaugt. Um dass zu erreichen muss ich den Kühler mit der langen Seite nach oben, bzw. unten einbauen.
Da die GTX 680 PCIe 3.0 unterstützt, möchte den entsprechenden Slot meines Mainboards dafür verwenden.
Da dieser Slot der nächste unter der CPU ist (bzw. der am nähesten an der CPU ist) habe ich zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU vllt. noch 2cm Platz.
Die Grafikkarte hat kein Backplate.

Ich bin mir jetzt total unsicher ob der Platz reicht, ich habe keine Lust dass ich da nen Kurzen kriege oder so 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

MfG,

Felix


----------



## chbdiablo (28. November 2012)

Die einfachste Lösung: Grafikkarte in einen anderen PCIe Slot einbauen, du wirst keinen nennenswerten Unterschied merken.
Das ein Kurzschluss über 2cm springt, wär aber schon eine ordentliche Leistung. Da musst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## felix571 (28. November 2012)

Gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen PCIe 2.0 und 3.0?
Und kann ich mir wegen dem Abstand 100%tig sicher sein?
Tut mir leid, aber ich habe echt Angst um die GPU


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2012)

Solange sich die Teile nicht berühren, ist das völlig unkritisch, und auch wenn du auf pcie2.0 umstecken würdest, würdest Du da keine Nachteile zu 3.0 merken. Hast Du denn überhaupt ne CPU mit ivy Brigde?


----------



## felix571 (28. November 2012)

Ja, ich habe den i5-3570K, ist die 3te Generation.
Was ist denn der minimale Abstand zwischen Kühler und Graka, den ich wählen darf?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

0,00001 mm  

ich verstehe aber nicht ganz das Problem: das hier ist Dein Board: http://www.abload.de/img/z77pro3m1gdfqr.jpg   da ist zwischen CPU-Sockel und PCIe x16 Slot sogar noch ein PCIe x1-Slot - da kann unmöglich der Mugen irgendwie zu nah an die Karte kommen ^^  ich hab auch noch nie gehört, dass der weit verbreitete Mugen mal da Probleme gemacht hat. Du willst den doch so verbauen, dass der Lüfter - auf dem Bild im Link - quasi nach "unten" zu den RAM-Slots zeigt, oder?


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

*Abstand CPU-Kühler <-> Grafikkarte. Hilfe!*

Ja genau wie du es meintest, so wollte ich es machen.
Dann zieht der Mugen direkt die Frischluft.
Es sind dann noch maximal 2cm, weil die 680er ja auch schon nen Fettes Teil ist..


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht, das soll Funktionieren?
In der Theorie mag das vielleicht eine Nette Idee sein, aber ich würde jetzt sagen, das die GraKa auch auf dem untersten Slot eher als Windleitblech wirkt und der Effekt dadurch zunichte gemacht wird


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

*Abstand CPU-Kühler <-> Grafikkarte. Hilfe!*

Wo sollte ich sie denn eurer Meinung nach platzieren, um die best mögliche Leistung zu erzielen?


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

*Abstand CPU-Kühler <-> Grafikkarte. Hilfe!*

Mehr Abstand zum CPU Kühler oder lieber PCIe 3.0 für die Graka?


----------



## chbdiablo (29. November 2012)

Ich denke, das ist völlig egal, an der Leistung wird sich nichts ändern und die Temperaturen werden dadurch auch nicht beeinflusst.
Ich würd sie wahrscheinlich mit mehr Abstand einbauen, einfach weils angenehmer ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Also, die Karte zeigt ja mit ihrem "Arsch" Richtung CPU - da spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, was über ihr beim Kühler passiert. 2cm sind viel, da wird also auch nicht Wärme zur Karte gehen oder von der Karte zum CPU-Sockel, und selbst wenn doch: moderne Karten werden sehr gut gekühlt, der Mugen ist auch Spitze, da wirst Du VIELLEICHT dann halt 2 Grad mehr haben, als wenn Du die Karte "unten" einbaust. Und je nach dem, wie der Luftstrom ist, kann es sogar sein, dass es wärmer wird, wenn Du die Karten "unten" einbaust.

Was anderes wäre es, wenn der Lüfter vom Mugen die Luft "von unten" ansaugen würde, also wenn er die Luft quasi vom "Arsch" der Karte wegsaugt. In DEM Fall wäre es wohl besser, wenn da mehr Luft wäre, die Karte also weiter unten.


Die LEISTUNG von CPU und Graka wird eh nicht beeinfluss, außer es findet eine MASSIVE Überhitzung statt, was aber ganz sicher nicht passieren wird. Ich kenne keinen Fall aus den letzten Jahren, in dem es mit einem Board in ATX-Größe und einem Mugen oder anderem großen CPU-Kühler + guter Grafikkarte jemals Probleme mit der Hitze gab (außer natürlich es liegt ein Defekt vor, WEGEN dem Hitze entsteht, oder wenn man Mist baut wie zB Wärmeleitpaste vergessen oder so was  )


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten 
Ich werde ganz sicher an die Wärmeleitpaste denken! 
Dann werden ich den geringen Abstand so hinnehmen und die Karte in den PCIe 3.0 Slot einbauen.
Nochmal Danke, war mir eine große Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

kannst Du vlt auch ein Foto hochladen? Ich finde es nämlich auch ein bisschen komisch, dass es nur 2cm sein sollen, denn wie gesagt: da ist ja noch ein kleiner PCie x1-Slot zwischen dem Grakaslot und dem CPU-Sockel, und ich hab noch nie gehört, dass jemand deswegen Probleme bei einem Kühler wie dem Mugen hatte (viele haben da ja zB eine Soundkarte), sondern wenn überhaupt, dann ein Konflikt mit dem RAM, wenn es welches mit hohen eigenen Kühlern ist


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

*Abstand CPU-Kühler <-> Grafikkarte. Hilfe!*

Ich habe das von Hand abgemessen, weil ich das Mainboard zu Weihnachten bekomme und den Rest schon hier rumstehen habe. Hab kurz das Mainboard ausgepackt und den Kühler & die Graka draufgehalten. 
Habe dann gemessen und es blieben so ca. 2cm Zwischenraum. 
Das Problem könnte sein, dass ich den Mugen so einbauen will, dass er die Luft aus Richtung der RAM-Slots zieht, weil von da direkt die Frischluft kommt.
Würde ich ihn so einbauen, dass er die Luft von unten (oben ist ein Lüfter, der die Luft nach außen transportiert) zieht, wäre natürlich mehr Platz. Ich denke, dass die erste Variante aber die elegantere ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Also, der Mugen ist 13cm breit, bezogen auf seine "lange" Seite. 

Ich hab mal ein Bild vom Board genommen, es in drei Drittel geteilt (das Board ist 305mm lang, also ist jede Markierung ca 10cm breit), und darauf basierend hab ich den Mugen mal reingemalt, siehe Anhang - der sitzt ja quasu mittig auf dem Sockel. Da könnte es ganz knapp werden mit einer Karte, die im PCIe x1-Slot sitzt - es kann aber sogar sein, dass selbst das genau hinkommt (an sich gibt es auch Sockel-Din-Maße, die von Board+Kühlerhersteller eingehalten werden) - aber mit dem Graka-Slot ist das echt überhaupt kein Problem. Du hast ja sicher auch "vorne" im Gehäuse nen Lüfter, der frische Luft einsaugt, oder?


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

*Abstand CPU-Kühler <-> Grafikkarte. Hilfe!*

Ich hab vorne im Gehäuse 2x120mm Lüfter, die Frischluft einsaugen.
Was machst du denn davon abhängig? 
Hast du denn dran gedacht, dass die GTX 680 auch ziemlich breit ist?
Danke für deine schnellen Antworten und die Mühe mit dem Foto!


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Wie breit ist Karte ist spielt keine Rolle, weil sie ja mit der Kühler/Lüfter-Seite "nach unten" zeigt. Oder meinst Du die Breite der Platine? Auch das ist egal.

Mit den Lüftern meine ich: wenn genug frische Luft reinkommt, wäre selbst bei nur 0,5cm Abstand kein Wärmeproblem zu erwarten. Probleme könnte es maximal geben, wenn irgendwo in einer engen Stelle Luft "stehenbleibt"


----------



## felix571 (29. November 2012)

Das eigentliche Problem war auch nicht die Wärme, sondern hatte ich Angst, dass ich einen Kurzschluss bekommen könnte bei dem geringen Abstand..


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Nee, keine Sorge. Einen Kurzen kann es nur geben, wenn Du wirklich zwei Kontakte der Grafikkarte durch das Metall des Kühlers miteinander verbindest. Da ist ja keine Hochspannung im Spiel, die evlt. auch mal durch (feuchte) Luft "wandern" kann. Und selbst dann musst Du Pech haben, dass da mehr passiert als "PC geht aus" oder "Fehlermeldung". 

Überleg mal: da ist ja über dem Graka-Slot auch noch einer für PCIe x1, d.h die Bauteile einer Karte, die Du dort einstecken "darfst", wären ja noch viel näher an der Graka dran als der CPU-Kühler. Wenn das dann riskant wäre, würden schon viele Leute sich eine Grafikkarte geschrottet haben und es gäb auch Hinweise von den Herstellern, dass man den oberen PCIe-x16-Slot nur nutzen darf, wenn der ober Nachbar-Slot frei ist


----------



## felix571 (30. November 2012)

Okay, hast Recht.
Dann werde ich die Graka in den oberen PCIe 3.0 Slot einbauen.
Kann geschlossen werden.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

